
Learn ECMAScript6 by doing it - shawndumas
http://es6katas.org/
======
TazeTSchnitzel
This is pretty neat, actually. After doing the findIndex one, I understand how
to use it. Cool.

Edit: The Unicode in strings one teaches you both the \uXXXX and \u{xxxxxx}
syntaxes, yet the former isn't new.

------
artmageddon
As someone who has a basic understanding of Java(purely on the client side,
haven't done anything with NodeJS), should I continue with refining my
knowledge in ES5, or just jump straight into ES6? This site looks really neat,
I should add.

~~~
M8
Just wait until Java starts compiling to WebAssembly and skip learning
JavaScript altogether.

~~~
based2
[https://twitter.com/benontherun/status/603493502060777473](https://twitter.com/benontherun/status/603493502060777473)

------
seivan
This is also a decent path to take before fully migrating to Typescript and
get type checking :)

Does anyone know if you can use ES6 code side by side with ES5 without any
issues?

~~~
paublyrne
You will need to use Babel or another processor for the newer syntax and
features, which will compile you ES5ish JavaScript that browsers will mostly
understand.

Compiling JavaScript is one solution to the problem that you have no control
over the client interpreter and the 'version' of your code that it supports.
It isn't an ideal solution, but it means we can move the language forward
without worrying about breaking everything.

~~~
seivan
Thanks, I actually found a decent way to work with Webpack and Typescript,
still figuring out how to import files/modules and use JS code from TS.

------
Menge
This is great, it reminds me of codingbat for practicing basic python and Java
syntax.

------
alblue
Looks like a good idea; pity the fonts and colouring of the page make it
unreadable.

~~~
kenbellows
Unreadable? It's a high contrast, large letter, semi-geometric slab serif. Not
my style per se, but definitely readable.

~~~
ahoge
If you are fine with bright text on dark backgrounds, sure.

I'm not. Looking at this for a few minutes will impact my vision and it will
most likely also cause severe headaches. Migraine is fun like that.

Anyhow, the tddbin site uses a black on white color scheme. There is no reason
for the index site to be inverted.

~~~
mistersquid
I prefer bright text on dark backgrounds, so I set my OS accessibility
settings to invert my screen.

Presuming your OS has such features, you might find it helpful to invert the
screen when looking at pages with light text/dark background.

(I change my screen to normal for such sites.)

HTH

~~~
ahoge
Only a tiny percentage of websites uses a dark color scheme.

I have a small bookmarklet for nuking colors, which I can run via some
shortcut (ShortcutKey2URL).

javascript:for(var e of
document.querySelectorAll('*')){e.style.color=window.getDefaultComputedStyle(e).color;e.style.backgroundColor='#fff'}void(0)

Kinda crude but it works well enough.

